# [TIP] [BERYL]Koniec z czarnymi ekranami przy zmianie konsol

## kneczaj

Porada dotyczy użytkowników kart nvidia

Pewnie wielu z was - użytkowników beryla - doświadczyła dziwnego zachowania się beryla podczas zmiany wirtualnych terminali za pomocą klawiszy Ctrl+Alt+F1-F12. Po powrocie do sesji X z włączonym berylem zobaczyła tylko czarny ekran i kursor myszy.

Chyba najpopularniejsze rozwiązanie: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-550646.html

lecz przez odznaczenie wymienionych tam opcji traci się wydajność tzn. jest większe użycie procesora.

Szukałem dość długo na google i znalazłem coś innego.

A mianowicie do pliku /etc/modules.d/nvidia należy dodać taką oto linijkę:

```
options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=33 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=1
```

Teraz przełączanie terminali powinno chodzić bez problemów.Last edited by kneczaj on Thu May 03, 2007 2:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Polin

"Howto" to określenie trochę na wyrost nie sądzisz?

Raczej "Tips", albo "Porada".

----------

## przemos

 *Polin wrote:*   

> "Howto" to określenie trochę na wyrost nie sądzisz?
> 
> Raczej "Tips", albo "Porada".

 

Jak zwał tak zwał - zaraz zobaczymy czy wogóle działa.

edit: dla mnie ok

----------

## kneczaj

Najdziwniejsze jest to, że teraz wywaliłem ten wpis i dalej działa   :Shocked: 

A co do wydajności to chyba trochę przesadziłem. Niestety użycie procesora zwiększa się do podobnych wartości jak w poprzedniej metodzie.

----------

## przemos

Napisałem wcześniej, że dla mnie ok, ale jak się okazuje - wcale nie jest ok. Także przykro mi, ale chyba twój tip nie wypalił.

----------

## Andry77

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Napisałem wcześniej, że dla mnie ok, ale jak się okazuje - wcale nie jest ok. Także przykro mi, ale chyba twój tip nie wypalił.

 

U mnie tez bez zmian.

Sprawdzalem nawet najnowsze stery beta od Nvidii.

----------

